# snorkel ? on a big bear irs



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im getting ready to snorkel my buddies big bear and want to run two pipes for the intake ( he doesn't like the look of just one pipe ) :nono: I told him if we ran two separate pipes then would have to rejet but he doesn't want to do it. I thought about running a normal pipe and putting a "y" pipe? on top. What do yall think?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I would y it off under the front fenders , you will most likley have rejet with that much air going in to a big bear


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Just run one for the engine intake and have a second dummy pipe to make it symetrical and put all the vent lines in that one, a freind of mine did that on his Bear.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

true that's what I thought and...I love the dummy pipe with the vents inside I think that's the route im gunna take. Thanks!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:bigok:


----------

